# 00 TJ, auto: Should I use tire chains for deep snow?..



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Need peoples real life experiences on this. Have a Meyer 6.8" plow with 31" duratracs n 320# o salt for weight. Plow only pavement in NJ. My question: for deep snow, will chains significantly help, n if so on which axle, n what type, n where to buy. Thx so much in advance!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Usually chains are illegal. 
And if you just plow with the snow you won't need them


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

Blizzaks. 
n not so wide.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

dieselss;1825151 said:


> Usually chains are illegal.
> And if you just plow with the snow you won't need them


Ok thx. However, not illegal here if roads are snow covered.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

info4tim;1825226 said:


> Ok thx. However, not illegal here if roads are snow covered.


How about if you cant plow with storm? Scenario: 2 feet has fallen, very hard to simply get around, much less take on say a dev road, long drive, etc. Anyone have suggestions or real life experiences? Thank you.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

2 feet No one is getting out


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

info4tim;1825406 said:


> How about if you cant plow with storm? Scenario: 2 feet has fallen, very hard to simply get around, much less take on say a dev road, long drive, etc. Anyone have suggestions or real life experiences? Thank you.


 Are you suggesting that it is to snowy to go plowing so you have to wait for the snowplows to come out so your snowplow can come out? Where are you one foot into this this scenario that you cant come out and plow.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

jmac5058;1825463 said:


> Are you suggesting that it is to snowy to go plowing so you have to wait for the snowplows to come out so your snowplow can come out? Where are you one foot into this this scenario that you cant come out and plow.


I'm saying that I get a call to plow a NEW area, during plowing of course, to plow a road, drive, etc that is NOT on my route. So now I have to get there, n plow say 1-2 feet! Was asking if chains are worth it in these types of deep snow situations is all. Guess no one uses chains for this type of scenario?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Again 1-2 feet and you will need a city plow.
Your plow might not be tall enough to handle that much as well. And your trk might not have enough h.p. to push that much


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

dieselss;1825487 said:


> Again 1-2 feet and you will need a city plow.
> Your plow might not be tall enough to handle that much as well. And your trk might not have enough h.p. to push that much


Ok so chains will not help in deep snow? I'll assume from the responses I'm getting here that chains are only good for ice.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to be cruel, but have you plowed 24" before?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

No chains will not help. 

Chains do more damage than they are worth 

You're going to get your little keep stuck in 1-2 ft of snow just trying to drive in it


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1825492 said:


> No chains will not help.
> 
> Chains do more damage than they are worth
> 
> You're going to get your little keep stuck in 1-2 ft of snow just trying to drive in it


Ok perfect. So the answer to my question here is: no chains are no benefit in deep snow. Thanx to all!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Guess you haven't


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

info4tim;1825496 said:


> Ok perfect. So the answer to my question here is: no chains are no benefit in deep snow. Thanx to all!


No

No chains period

Waste of time and money fooling with chains


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

dieselss;1825487 said:


> Again 1-2 feet and you will need a city plow.
> Your plow might not be tall enough to handle that much as well. And your trk might not have enough h.p. to push that much


I think what you meant to say was... "I cant plow 2 feet, therefor you cant".

Have you ever plowed 2 Ft of snow... I have..... and with a jeep and on more than 1 occasion.

Please dont EVER tell me what I can and cant do.

In answer to the OP

Never used chines I use Blizzak tires and counter weight.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes I have plowed 2 plus feet with a gmc and it was no fun. Multiple lots as well. 
And meister....I wasn't talking to you.


----------

